# Beer Appreciation Thread...



## Dale Mabry (Feb 20, 2007)

What could a site dedicated to health and fitness use more?


Right now I am having an Otter Creek ESB.  It's ok for the style, but not a fan.


Coming up is the Blanche Chambly by Unibroue...


----------



## Double D (Feb 20, 2007)

I am a Bud product fan. Being from St.Louis I have to!


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 20, 2007)

Ouch, sorry to hear that, but at 25 I would expect nothing more....I mean less.


----------



## Double D (Feb 20, 2007)

Ouch brother, very ouch.


----------



## NordicNacho (Feb 20, 2007)

Got some Sam Adams Lager.  Not bad for a Macro Brew


----------



## fufu (Feb 20, 2007)

I am partial to a good Smithwicks.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 20, 2007)

Regular sammy is pretty good.  

Blanche De Chambly....Very different for a wheat/white.  I likes, one of the weaker Unibroue brews.  Still, I am jamming to T-Hip, playing Dreamcast, and having a brew...Who can complain?


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 20, 2007)

Yeah a pretty fruity taste.  I like the witbeers


----------



## DOMS (Feb 20, 2007)

*Marcy:* But unlike Evolution, I'm not letting you off the hook Al. Now can you tell me what a woman's body has to do with selling beer?

*Al:* All right, number one - if it wasn't for beer, there would be at least three people who probably wouldn't be married - Me, Jefferson, and probably...Lisa Marie Presley. Number two - since men buy beer, advertisers have to cater to what we want. And hold on to your corncob pipe - we like pretty women. Pretty women sell beer, ugly women sell tennis rackets. Pretty women - cars; ugly women - minivans. Pretty women make us buy beer, and ugly women make us _*drink beer!*_


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 20, 2007)

Man you should so be canadian Dale.  Listening to Tragically hip and drinking Canadian beer HAHA


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 20, 2007)

Creemore springs is a regular in my household.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 20, 2007)

Homer Simpson: 

Beer... Now there's a temporary solution.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 20, 2007)

What other Unibroue brews have you tried well other then la fin du monde?

Any recommendations??


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 20, 2007)

Of the ones I have tried...

Ephemerie was interesting, kinda liked it

Terrible will slap the balls off ya, and Maudite is good

Didn't really like 10 or 11

I've had Don De Dieu, and Trois Pistoles, but I'd be damned if I wasn't about 10 into the night before I tried them so I have no idea if they were good.  All the Unibroue beers have a similar taste other than Epehmerie.


----------



## fletcher6490 (Feb 20, 2007)

Labatt Blue and Pete's Wicked Ale for me boys.  And when they are a buck I don't mind MGD or Miller Lite.


----------



## Nate K (Feb 20, 2007)

What does making love in a boat and American beer have in common.
THey are both fucking close to water.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 20, 2007)

Double D said:


> I am a Bud product fan. Being from St.Louis I have to!


 

Is that piss or beer?  I haven't figured that out yet.  

I don't think I have had a bud in 15 years.......


----------



## Double D (Feb 20, 2007)

Well then Jodi you dont know what your missin. I do like Budweiser products alot. Then again its the only thing we drink around here. Its not to often others drink anything else. I got a buddy who drinks Stag and a bunch of others drink Keystone.


----------



## maniclion (Feb 20, 2007)

Case of Pyramid SnowCap Ale my gf won for me at her Christmas party last week....@ 7.0% alc., I likey....nice taste too...


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 20, 2007)

maniclion said:


> Case of Pyramid SnowCap Ale my gf won for me at her Christmas party last week....@ 7.0% alc., I likey....nice taste too...



I had that in a mix pack, that was a very good beer.  The IPA was good too, the rest sucked, though.


----------



## fufu (Feb 20, 2007)

I've posted in other Beer threads about MagicHat and DoubleBag....good stuff. I like Molson too.

Oooooo but some of the best stuff I have had was a portuguese beer called "Superbock".


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 20, 2007)

Molson has many brews, for you yanks  http://www.molson.com/brands/molsoncanada/molsonbrands.php

Molson and coors merged.


----------



## Double D (Feb 20, 2007)

Nate K said:


> What does making love in a boat and American beer have in common.
> THey are both fucking close to water.



Hey wait....at 20 years of age its totally illegal for you to participate here.....


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 20, 2007)

Double D said:


> Hey wait....at 20 years of age its totally illegal for you to participate here.....



Yeah but you drink bud.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 20, 2007)

Double D said:


> Well then Jodi you dont know what your missin. I do like Budweiser products alot. Then again its the only thing we drink around here. Its not to often others drink anything else. I got a buddy who drinks Stag and a bunch of others drink Keystone.


I'd kill myself


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 20, 2007)

fufu said:


> I've posted in other Beer threads about MagicHat and DoubleBag....



I like Magic Hat Feast of Fools and Long Trail Blackberry Wheat.  Used to be a fan of Magic Hat #9, but that shit tastes nothing like it used to now that it is mass-produced.


----------



## Double D (Feb 20, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Yeah but you drink bud.



The funny thing about that is every bar around here it is easily the most bought beer. Hell the only thing they have on draft here is bud. Your lucky to have a selection of 5 beers in the whole bar. Have to drink what we got.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 20, 2007)

The original Molson, the parody.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 20, 2007)

DOMS said:


> The original Molson, the parody.




HAHA I have never seen that parody before.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## DOMS (Feb 20, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> HAHA I have never seen that parody before.



"I am _not_ Canadian!"


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 20, 2007)

Jodi said:


>




I don't appreciate burnt beer


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 20, 2007)

DOMS said:


> "I am _not_ Canadian!"




You like how Club Supersex works into everything  HAHA


----------



## Double D (Feb 20, 2007)

Jodi said:


>


   Figures.......  YUCK INDEEDY


----------



## Pylon (Feb 20, 2007)

Sam Adams Octoberfest on tap is divine.  Domestically, I like the Amber Mic Ultra.  But if I'm out and I have my druthers, it's Killian's (tap) or Guinness (tap or can, but not a fan of the bottles).


----------



## squanto (Feb 20, 2007)

Sierra Nevada Celebration, Moosehead, Grolsh, Boon's Farm ESB, and last, but not least, BUD LIGHT BABY. Can't beat it as far as piss goes.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 20, 2007)

Moosehead


----------



## Jodi (Feb 20, 2007)

Double D said:


> Figures.......  YUCK INDEEDY


Are you kidding me?  You guys have no idea what good beer is  especially if you think bud tastes better than Guinness


----------



## Double D (Feb 20, 2007)

I am actually not sayin Bud's the best, its just what I drink because of lack of others choices. I like Mickeys Malt Liquor!!!! Now thats good stuff.


----------



## Nate K (Feb 20, 2007)

Double D said:


> Hey wait....at 20 years of age its totally illegal for you to participate here.....




 I can only dream.

Any beer in a green bottle doesn't taste good because it tastes like carbonated water urine.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 20, 2007)

Double D said:


> I am actually not sayin Bud's the best, its just what I drink because of lack of others choices. I like Mickeys Malt Liquor!!!! Now thats good stuff.




I like reading what is under the cap of mickey's


----------



## Double D (Feb 20, 2007)

Nate K said:


> I can only dream.
> 
> Any beer in a green bottle doesn't taste good because it tastes like carbonated water urine.




Young man theres no reason for your imput much to young now go away and drink your sodie water.


----------



## Double D (Feb 20, 2007)

Yeah for real Iain. I remember drinking those in college. We got 40's and tried to drink them before they got cold, not the easiest thing to do.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 20, 2007)

We drank a couple of cases on the way to montreal, glad I wasn't the driver.


----------



## Double D (Feb 20, 2007)

Man now you got me in the mood for some Mickey's to bad I live in BFE and I will have to drive atleast an hour to get some. Hell with you guys, thanks alot. Dale and his damned beer thread!


----------



## Nate K (Feb 20, 2007)

Double D said:


> Young man theres no reason for your imput much to young now go away and drink your sodie water.



But I don't like sodi water.  I don't think FuFu is 21 either.
natural light and shiltz are the best!


----------



## Double D (Feb 20, 2007)

Nate K said:


> But I don't like sodi water.  I don't think FuFu is 21 either.
> natural light and shiltz are the best!



Yes yes Fuster is a youngster to. Hum.......maybe we can throw a koolaid party for the 2 of you. 

Just kidding with ya anyways, dont get touchy on me now. Its all in good fun. I was boozin it up at 20, hell I was doing so at 13. Good times.


----------



## NordicNacho (Feb 20, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Are you kidding me?  You guys have no idea what good beer is  especially if you think bud tastes better than Guinness



This stuff makes Guinness taste like bud.  One the 10 best brewerys in the World   

http://www.northcoastbrewing.com/ras.htm


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 20, 2007)

NordicNacho said:


> This stuff makes Guinness taste like bud.  One the 10 best brewerys in the World
> 
> http://www.northcoastbrewing.com/ras.htm



Hmm that looks pretty good.  Tellem to ship to Canada. 

I wanna taste test.


----------



## NordicNacho (Feb 20, 2007)

Made in England and shipped to Russia for the Czars    At 8.9% it will put your dick in the dirt.


----------



## Double D (Feb 20, 2007)

I dont need beer to put my dick in odd places......


----------



## NordicNacho (Feb 20, 2007)

Double D said:


> I dont need beer to put my dick in odd places......



You don't need to worry I heard most of the time you got your hand around it


----------



## Double D (Feb 20, 2007)

NordicNacho said:


> You don't need to worry I heard most of the time you got your hand around it



You were just drunk enough not to realize who's hand it truely was...


----------



## Nate K (Feb 20, 2007)

Double D said:


> Its all in good fun. I was boozin it up at 20, hell I was doing so at 13. Good times.




Thats not good times.  that is illegal young man.  better watch yourself.  Haanana. just playing.


----------



## Double D (Feb 20, 2007)

Yeah and the things I did at 13 should be illegal as well. Hell I didnt even know they existed at 13!


----------



## NordicNacho (Feb 20, 2007)

Nate K said:


> Thats not good times.  that is illegal young man.  better watch yourself.  Haanana. just playing.



We need to get a trace on his IP and hunt him down.


----------



## squanto (Feb 20, 2007)

NordicNacho said:


> This stuff makes Guinness taste like bud.  One the 10 best brewerys in the World
> 
> http://www.northcoastbrewing.com/ras.htm



Haha that is a scary looking bottle.

So... what are the other 9?


----------



## NordicNacho (Feb 20, 2007)

OOps its not one of them  

http://www.americasbestonline.net/brewery.html


----------



## NordicNacho (Feb 20, 2007)

wrong again these guys did the testing and North Coast is up there

http://www.tastings.com/beer/index.html


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 21, 2007)

Sweet site for reviews of different beers

http://beeradvocate.com/


----------



## Spud (Feb 21, 2007)

IainDaniel, have you ever tried the St. Ambroise Oatmeal Stout? I've been looking for it for ages, but the LCBO never seems to carry it.

Speaking of stouts, the Samuel Smith Imperial Stout and Pale Ale were really good. I tried them in the sampler pack.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 21, 2007)

Spud said:


> IainDaniel, have you ever tried the St. Ambroise Oatmeal Stout? I've been looking for it for ages, but the LCBO never seems to carry it.
> 
> Speaking of stouts, the Samuel Smith Imperial Stout and Pale Ale were really good. I tried them in the sampler pack.



nah not yet... where you located?  have you tried the beer store?


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 21, 2007)

http://www.thebeerstore.ca/ourstore...All+Package+Sizes,+ST.+AMBROISE+OATMEAL+STOUT

here are locations that carry it


----------



## Spud (Feb 21, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> nah not yet... where you located?  have you tried the beer store?



On Spadina, between Bloor and College. I have no car and those places are nowhere near me. As good as everyone says the oatmeal stout is, it's definitely not worth me going all the way to Arnprior. Where the fuck is Arnprior anyways?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 21, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> You like how Club Supersex works into everything  HAHA



That place used to be the bomb.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Feb 21, 2007)

I've been on a Dogfish Head 60 Minute IPA kick lately.  Probably the best IPA I've had.







I have not tried the 90 Minute or 120 Minute varieties.  The 120 Minute IPA goes for $8 a bottle.  Screw that.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 21, 2007)

Spud said:


> On Spadina, between Bloor and College. I have no car and those places are nowhere near me. As good as everyone says the oatmeal stout is, it's definitely not worth me going all the way to Arnprior. Where the fuck is Arnprior anyways?



http://www.thebeerstore.ca/ourstore...All+Package+Sizes,+ST.+AMBROISE+OATMEAL+STOUT

Better


----------



## Spud (Feb 21, 2007)

I Are Baboon said:


> I've been on a Dogfish Head 60 Minute IPA kick lately.  Probably the best IPA I've had.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is the 90 minute one with a beige label? I've tried that one and it is pretty good.


----------



## Spud (Feb 21, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> http://www.thebeerstore.ca/ourstore...All+Package+Sizes,+ST.+AMBROISE+OATMEAL+STOUT
> 
> Better



You're my hero. I'm gonna head down to College and Bathurst some time this week.


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 21, 2007)

I like the spud brew.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 21, 2007)

Spud said:


> Is the 90 minute one with a beige label? I've tried that one and it is pretty good.



Yeah, it is.  I didn't notice much difference between the 2, so I go with the cheaper 1.


----------



## zombul (Feb 21, 2007)

I am a Miller Lite (L-I-T-E) fan but my gf drinks bud so I normally have to compromise,or I just have Jagermister instead


----------



## katt (Feb 21, 2007)

Jager....  

I'm not a beer drinker,, but when the occasion strikes me, nothing is better than a stout Moose Drool


----------



## NordicNacho (Feb 21, 2007)

katt said:


> Jager....
> 
> I'm not a beer drinker,, but when the occasion strikes me, nothing is better than a stout Moose Drool



Drank alot of that stuff in Washington good stuff and its strong


----------



## the nut (Feb 21, 2007)

Double D said:


> I am a Bud product fan. Being from St.Louis I have to!



I drink Bud Light, does the job, and I don't mind the taste. I do drink darker beers when I'm out to dinner, mostly Guinness and Samuel Adams. I feel your pain, I'm constantly berated with the usual frat boy, amateur drinker, tastes like piss taunts.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 21, 2007)

I never met a beer i thought tasted really bad. Getting anything unusual in a small town is impossible tho so i stick to bud light.


----------



## the nut (Feb 21, 2007)

"Always remember that I have taken more out of alcohol than alcohol has taken out of me." -Sir Winston Churchill


----------



## maniclion (Feb 21, 2007)

I like vodka beer....


----------



## zombul (Feb 21, 2007)

I had Jager & Wild Turkey the other night.I like.


----------



## the nut (Feb 21, 2007)

Did you ever try that top shelf Wild Turkey? That's good stuff!


----------



## fufu (Feb 21, 2007)

Double D said:


> Yes yes Fuster is a youngster to. *Hum.......maybe we can throw a koolaid party for the 2 of you. *
> 
> Just kidding with ya anyways, dont get touchy on me now. Its all in good fun. I was boozin it up at 20, hell I was doing so at 13. Good times.





I grew up in Europe anway, so I was conditioned to that sort of culture.


----------



## zombul (Feb 21, 2007)

the nut said:


> Did you ever try that top shelf Wild Turkey? That's good stuff!



Don't remember what label it was.


----------



## fufu (Feb 21, 2007)

Jodi said:


>



Those are good, but so damn filling. Aren't they like 200 cals a pint?


----------



## the nut (Feb 21, 2007)

zombul said:


> Don't remember what label it was.





Wild Turkey Kentucky Spirit


----------



## zombul (Feb 21, 2007)

the nut said:


> Wild Turkey Kentucky Spirit



Have you ever mixed it with Jager?Try it.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 21, 2007)

Dammit this is a beer appreciation thread   Not Jager or some Bourbon.


----------



## zombul (Feb 21, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Dammit this is a beer appreciation thread   Not Jager or some Bourbon.



I appreciate beer too.


----------



## maniclion (Feb 21, 2007)

zombul said:


> I had Jager & Wild Turkey the other night.I like.


Try my new concoction:
 Start with a Surfer on Acid
Equal Parts in shaker with ice, I make it a tall drink
Jagermeister® herbal liqueur
Malibu® coconut rum
pineapple juice
then dump in a shot of Wild Turkey

I call it Voodoo Soup in memory of Jimi Hendrix who loved his acid and Wild Turkey...a few of these and the world is completely different...


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 21, 2007)

zombul said:


> I appreciate beer too.




Well appreciate dammit...A-PRE-CI-ATE!


----------



## zombul (Feb 21, 2007)

maniclion said:


> Try my new concoction:
> Start with a Surfer on Acid
> Equal Parts in shaker with ice, I make it a tall drink
> Jagermeister® herbal liqueur
> ...



I may give that a try Friday night,if I can remember it.


----------



## the nut (Feb 21, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Dammit this is a beer appreciation thread   Not Jager or some Bourbon.




Tell it to the moderator!


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 21, 2007)

the nut said:


> Tell it to the moderator!



Dammit you got me there.  Off I go to find a moderator.


----------



## maniclion (Feb 21, 2007)

zombul said:


> I may give that a try Friday night,if I can remember it.


If you're at a bar ask for a surfer on acid drink and a shot of whiskey...drink some of the surfer and then dump the shot in...thats what I do because know one knows the Voodoo Soup except for my bartender friends at the Deep End...


----------



## katt (Feb 21, 2007)

maniclion said:


> Try my new concoction:
> Start with a Surfer on Acid
> Equal Parts in shaker with ice, I make it a tall drink
> Jagermeister® herbal liqueur
> ...




I don't even think I can do two of these!


----------



## zombul (Feb 21, 2007)

maniclion said:


> If you're at a bar ask for a surfer on acid drink and a shot of whiskey...drink some of the surfer and then dump the shot in...thats what I do because know one knows the Voodoo Soup except for my bartender friends at the Deep End...



Friday night consider it DONE!!!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Feb 21, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Dammit you got me there.  Off I go to find a moderator.



You can still give him an infraction.  I think anyone who's mentioned Bud or Miller Lite in this thread deserves an infraction:  Insulting other members (mainly, the beer drinkers here  )


----------



## Jodi (Feb 21, 2007)

I Are Baboon said:


> You can still give him an infraction.  I think anyone who's mentioned Bud or Miller Lite in this thread deserves an infraction:  Insulting other members (mainly, the beer drinkers here  )



Infraction for all piss beer drinkers!


----------



## Double D (Feb 21, 2007)

Well then its a good thing I dont get one on this thread


----------



## the nut (Feb 21, 2007)

I Are Baboon said:


> You can still give him an infraction.  I think anyone who's mentioned Bud or Miller Lite in this thread deserves an infraction:  Insulting other members (mainly, the beer drinkers here  )




You are a Baboon!


----------



## the nut (Feb 21, 2007)




----------



## maniclion (Feb 21, 2007)

katt said:


> I don't even think I can do two of these!


I can do 6 or 7 in a night and still find my way home walking the entire mile...I stack redbulls in between...


----------



## katt (Feb 21, 2007)

maniclion said:


> I can do 6 or 7 in a night and still find my way home walking the entire mile...I stack redbulls in between...



How's that ole' liver of yours holding up anyway?


----------



## goob (Feb 21, 2007)

maniclion said:


> Try my new concoction:
> Start with a Surfer on Acid
> Equal Parts in shaker with ice, I make it a tall drink
> Jagermeister® herbal liqueur
> ...



Very nice. Might have to try this.


----------



## maniclion (Feb 21, 2007)

katt said:


> How's that ole' liver of yours holding up anyway?


Even though I have parts of Native American/African American in my genetic structure my liver must have taken more of the German and Irish genetics my latest tests showed my liver is in good health...also I don't drink very often, last time I had much alcohol was over a month ago, I did have a couple Snow Cap Ales last night though...those things have 7% alc....


----------



## NordicNacho (Feb 21, 2007)

Snow Cap is good hit up there Brewery In Seatle.  Their Apricot Ale is one of the best fruit beers I've ever had.  When I was in Waikiki all I drank were mai thia's those are good and cheap.  Cool how you can smoke in the bars there had to be best week of my life.


----------



## NordicNacho (Feb 21, 2007)

katt said:


> How's that ole' liver of yours holding up anyway?




beers a lot easier on the liver then alot of supps going around.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Feb 22, 2007)

NordicNacho said:


> beers a lot easier on the liver then alot of supps going around.



and a lot more fun and tasty, too.


----------



## Fade (Feb 22, 2007)

Youngs Double Chocolate  
Russian Imperial Stout


----------



## zombul (Feb 22, 2007)

I Are Baboon said:


> You can still give him an infraction.  I think anyone who's mentioned Bud or Miller Lite in this thread deserves an infraction:  Insulting other members (mainly, the beer drinkers here  )


----------



## fufu (Feb 25, 2007)

Just got some of these.

Waiting till next weekend to try them. I hear good things.


----------



## NordicNacho (Feb 25, 2007)

faded right now on vodka and canberry.  oscurs


----------



## zombul (Feb 26, 2007)

maniclion said:


> If you're at a bar ask for a surfer on acid drink and a shot of whiskey...drink some of the surfer and then dump the shot in...thats what I do because know one knows the Voodoo Soup except for my bartender friends at the Deep End...



I had two Friday night,not bad.They were followed by a half pint Wild Turkey,Jager,Bellows,Mill.....and some more stuff but I don't remember what.I just know the tab was $108.


----------



## MCx2 (Feb 26, 2007)

This is one of my favorites: http://www.dogfish.com/brewings/

90 Minute IPA, is awesome.


----------



## fufu (Feb 26, 2007)

NordicNacho said:


> faded right now on vodka and canberry.  oscurs



Get that vodka malarchy out of here!


----------



## the nut (Feb 26, 2007)

Aye, Aye Capn' Stubbing.


----------



## bigss75 (Feb 26, 2007)

One crazy beer I had was from New Belgium La Folie, it came in a 750ml and was sour as hell. They also have a nice dark beer 1554 that is pretty good as well


----------



## I Are Baboon (Feb 26, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> This is one of my favorites: http://www.dogfish.com/brewings/
> 
> 90 Minute IPA, is awesome.



Indeed.  

I've got six Rogue Dead Guy Ales in the fridge calling my name...


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 26, 2007)

I Are Baboon said:


> Indeed.
> 
> I've got six Rogue Dead Guy Ales in the fridge calling my name...



Dead Guy is good, I like Arrogant Bastard, but why wouldn't I?


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 27, 2007)

Had Unibroue Raftman last night.  It was decent.  Nothing spectacular but nothing to complain about.  Would have it again.

Brewed with Whiskey Malt.

What?!?! who was drinking on a Monday night?


----------



## Spud (Feb 27, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Had Unibroue Raftman last night.  It was decent.  Nothing spectacular but nothing to complain about.  Would have it again.
> 
> Brewed with Whiskey Malt.
> 
> What?!?! who was drinking on a Monday night?



I was.... 

Tried a Mill St. Coffee Porter and a Tetley's. The porter was excellent at first but got really shitty near the end. Maybe it was because it warmed up a bit. Tetley's sounds like tea, looks like tea and even tastes like tea. Extremely smooth and refreshing, but low in alcohol. I could totally relax to these.


----------



## maniclion (Feb 28, 2007)

zombul said:


> I had two Friday night,not bad.They were followed by a half pint Wild Turkey,Jager,Bellows,Mill.....and some more stuff but I don't remember what.I just know the tab was $108.


sOUNDS LIKE ONE OF MY TYPICAL vOODOO sOUP NIGHTS


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 28, 2007)

Yeah I am not a big fan of any of the Mill st brews.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 28, 2007)

Just cracked a Stone's IPA, best IPA I have ever had.  Very tasty.

Some other good ones I remembered.

Fat Tire by New Belgium.  May have mentioned this one before, but it is that good.

Three Floyd's "Alpha King" and "Pride and Joy".  Two of the best beers I have ever had.  The "Robert the Bruce" is OK, but nowhere near these 2.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Mar 1, 2007)

Dale Mabry said:


> Fat Tire by New Belgium.  May have mentioned this one before, but it is that good.



I've tried that and I like it.  Seems like it's on tap everywhere out west, sort of like Sam Adams on the east coast.  Seems like many chain restaurants I've been to out there have on tap the usual swill and Fat Tire.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Mar 12, 2007)

K, so stopped at the local package shop and grabbed a pack of ale.  Sam Adams has this special "Long Shot" 6-pack which is 2 each of 3 different brews made by homebrewers that entered the contest.  As follows:

Old Ale-10.5% alc Thought this would taste like shit, but it's pretty good.  You can taste the strengf, but it has an aftertaste that is kinda like hot caramel.

Boysenberry Wheat-5.5% alc Quite tasty, very light and I don't even know what the fuck a boysenberry is, but it is pretty goddamned sweet.

Dortmunder Export-5.3% A good beer, but the other two seem much better...Actually, don't really remember what this one tastes like.  In 5 minutes I will be back around to it so maybe I will save judgement for then.


It cost me $8, but I can now tell you what a Boysenberry tastes like, so I consider it a win-win.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Mar 13, 2007)

Dale, I saw that Long Shot sixer in my local beer mart this past weekend and gave it long look before passing on it (I bought Saranac IPA instead).  So for $8, would you recommend it?

The last time I bought one of those weird ass Sam's samplers was this Brewmaster's Collection.  It was very disappointing, especially at $10 for the four pack.


----------



## zombul (Mar 13, 2007)

My favorite thread has regained life.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Mar 13, 2007)

I Are Baboon said:


> Dale, I saw that Long Shot sixer in my local beer mart this past weekend and gave it long look before passing on it (I bought Saranac IPA instead).  So for $8, would you recommend it?
> 
> The last time I bought one of those weird ass Sam's samplers was this Brewmaster's Collection.  It was very disappointing, especially at $10 for the four pack.



I would say the Long Shot is definitely worth it.  I had the Brewmaster's 4-pack at that camp P and I were at and I didn't even bother finishing it, it was so disgusting.


----------



## danny81 (Mar 13, 2007)

Colt 45 not that good tasting, but gets you drunk


----------



## maniclion (Mar 13, 2007)

I've gotta try that root beer brew...


----------



## Dale Mabry (Mar 13, 2007)

maniclion said:


> I've gotta try that root beer brew...



Trust me, you don't.


----------



## fletcher6490 (Mar 13, 2007)

I just had a black & tan and being a Guinness hater as I am, I was pleasantly surprised...what a tasty concoction.  

Also, Stella is a damn tasty beer as well.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Mar 13, 2007)

fletcher6490 said:


> I just had a black & tan and being a Guinness hater as I am, I was pleasantly surprised...what a tasty concoction.
> 
> Also, Stella is a damn tasty beer as well.



Try an Irish car bomb, deelish...


----------



## fletcher6490 (Mar 13, 2007)

Dale Mabry said:


> Try an Irish car bomb, deelish...



Been there done that...Good stuff might I add.  

If you want a real drink, order up a "sweaty mexican".  Guaranteed to give you that nice watery mouth, I'm gonna hurl feeling.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Mar 14, 2007)

maniclion said:


> I've gotta try that root beer brew...



I thought it was terrible, but then again, I don't like root beer.  My wife likes root beer and she likes beer, but she thought that root beer brew was lousy.  

I drank it anyway, because, well, it was a beer.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Mar 14, 2007)

I love root beer and thought it tasted nothing like it.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 14, 2007)

Boy...where have I been???  

Ace, Magners, Newcastle, Coors Light (regular coors if I'm in Golden, CO), Killian's Red (also only if in Golden), Fat Tire, 1557, Rogue Dead Guy, lots of Rogue's actually!!!


----------



## goob (Mar 14, 2007)

It all goes down the same way, and it all has the same effect.

Once you've had enough, you can't really taste it anyway. 

But if I had to choose:


----------



## bigss75 (Mar 14, 2007)

Fitgirl70 said:


> Boy...where have I been???
> 
> Ace, Magners, Newcastle, Coors Light (regular coors if I'm in Golden, CO), Killian's Red (also only if in Golden), Fat Tire, 1557, Rogue Dead Guy, lots of Rogue's actually!!!



You mean 1554 instead of 1557? 1554 is awesome stuff from New Belgium.


----------



## maniclion (Mar 14, 2007)

Dale Mabry said:


> I love root beer and thought it tasted nothing like it.


Have you's tried Ginger Beer?  They sell it at the health food grill by my house, I'll try some tonight and see how it tastes...


----------



## Dale Mabry (Mar 15, 2007)

maniclion said:


> Have you's tried Ginger Beer?  They sell it at the health food grill by my house, I'll try some tonight and see how it tastes...



Nope, let me know.


----------



## fufu (Mar 17, 2007)

It's St. Patrick's day....

what'll it be?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Mar 18, 2007)

I drank the house, good times.

Sammy Summer Ale is out now, too, so I had a sixer of that...deelish.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 9, 2007)

OMFG!!!!  It's autumn so i thought I'd try a Samual Adam's Octoberfest beer........




it tastes like fermented pumpkins that someone dug out of a compost heap. it is absolutely disgusting. the end notes of it truly taste like rotted something.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Oct 9, 2007)

danny81 said:


> Colt 45 not that good tasting, but gets you drunk



Colt 45 and two zig zags, baby thats all we neeeeed



What is a good beer for a "noob" beer drinker?


----------



## squanto (Oct 9, 2007)

The beer store down the street recently got Weyerbacher Simcoe Double IPA... omg it's so good. If you like IPA's and ever see this pick it up for sure.






Also a fan of Blue Point Hoptical Illusion, quite nice.






These are the beers I drank on Saturday, $8 per six pack...

Then I went to the Redskins game on Sunday and had a bunch of $8 Bud's!


----------



## squanto (Oct 9, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> OMFG!!!!  It's autumn so i thought I'd try a Samual Adam's Octoberfest beer........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not the biggest fan of Sam. I have yet to taste a Sam Adams that I thought was really good... most of them are OK though.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 9, 2007)

Redhook!


----------



## PreMier (Oct 9, 2007)

subscribe


----------



## bigss75 (Oct 9, 2007)

I've been trying to get an internship at New Belgium and those Guys that run that place are crazy cool dudes. They are the definition of beer hippies, plus they make awesome beer. 

Anyone had SKA Brewing? They make this awesome peanut beer thats crazy.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 10, 2007)

Need to find a good pumpkin brew this time of year.  Would really like to try one.

I am not a Sam Adams fan either.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 10, 2007)

there are a lot of micro breweries here that make pumpkin hefenweisen brews here.

i LOVE guinness.. but i would have to say my alltime favorite beer is Peroni


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 10, 2007)

Pumpkin wheat beer.... hmm interesting.  I love Wheat beers in the summer.

Italian Beer?  never would have thought of it.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 10, 2007)

you should try it, its the bomb.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 10, 2007)

What is it a lager?


----------



## PreMier (Oct 10, 2007)

yea, its a lager.. but it doesnt have a beer aftertaste, its hard to explain


----------



## NordicNacho (Oct 10, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> What is it a lager?




lager means botton fermented uses a different type of yeast then ales which use a top fermenting yeast.  Lagers take longer cause they are brewed at a much colder temp the ales.  Most Micro brews are ales they are a lot faster to make and can be brewed around 70 

Bud, Miller, Coors are all  lagers

Its a German Czech thing

Ales belguim, England

Bigfoot is out   

This beer will put your dick in the dirt

Sierra Nevada Bigfoot Barleywine Style Ale


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 10, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Redhook!



They used to make a Double Black Stout that was brewed with Starbucks coffee, had it at the Portsmouth Brewery, pretty good.  I like their ESB as well.



bigss75 said:


> I've been trying to get an internship at New Belgium and those Guys that run that place are crazy cool dudes. They are the definition of beer hippies, plus they make awesome beer.



They make Fat Tire, don't they?  I love Fat Tire.



IainDaniel said:


> Need to find a good pumpkin brew this time of year.  Would really like to try one.



I like Sammy Octoberfest, but I wouldn't call it a Pumpkin Beer.  Dogfish Head Punkin ale and Harvest Moon are pretty good, punkin being superior but also a lot more expensive.  If you are looking for a deep Pumpkin taste, Weyerbacher Imperial Pumpkin has that taste according to my roommates, I didn't try it, though.  I have had Post Road's offering multiple times and sometimes it's good, sometimes it's bad.  Harpoon's Winter Warmer tastes pretty much like a pumpin ale as well, don;t know why they call it a winter warmer.


----------



## goob (Oct 10, 2007)

PreMier said:


> you should try it, its the bomb.


 
Agreed, It is particuarly good.  Also on lager: Asahi


----------



## Pound for Pound (Oct 10, 2007)

mmmmm, Chimay...






<3


----------



## Uthinkso (Oct 10, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Need to find a good pumpkin brew this time of year.  Would really like to try one.
> 
> I am not a Sam Adams fan either.



Hacker-Pschorr Octoberfest


----------



## ZECH (Oct 11, 2007)

Damn I love an Octoberfest!


----------



## ZECH (Oct 11, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> OMFG!!!!  It's autumn so i thought I'd try a Samual Adam's Octoberfest beer........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I absolutely love it. One of my favorites!


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 11, 2007)

dg806 said:


> I absolutely love it. One of my favorites!



the second bottle wasn't as bad, the third was ok....


----------



## Uthinkso (Oct 12, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> the second bottle wasn't as bad, the third was ok....



...and by the sixth it didn't matter?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 12, 2007)

I anticipate Sammy Octoberfest every year, then by about week 2, I have moved on.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 12, 2007)

Uthinkso said:


> ...and by the sixth it didn't matter?



the last few are still in the fridge


----------



## Pound for Pound (Oct 12, 2007)

I'm having one of these right now:


----------



## NordicNacho (Oct 12, 2007)

Very tasty think its made in France


----------



## the nut (Oct 13, 2007)




----------



## vortrit (Oct 13, 2007)

Dale Mabry said:


> They used to make a Double Black Stout that was brewed with Starbucks coffee, had it at the Portsmouth Brewery, pretty good.  I like their ESB as well.



Yeah, the ESB is my favorite. Blackhook is good too. Yeah, they have a brewery in Portmouth, but I've only been to the one in Seattle.


----------



## fufu (Oct 13, 2007)

the nut said:


>



Yes.

btw, where have you been?


----------



## KelJu (Oct 14, 2007)

I had about 5 glasses of Octoberfest tonight, got hammered, and the talk to a lot of people and random hoes. I enjoyed the beer and the atmosphere at the brewery. I will probably go back next weekend.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 14, 2007)

The important question is did you bang any of those random hoes.


----------



## KelJu (Oct 14, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> The important question is did you bang any of those random hoes.



My game needs refinement. I'm getting better, but I usually run out of steam with a chick at about the 30 to 45 minute mark. When the conversation gets stale I usually bail and go talk to somebody else. 

I'm slightly pissed about one chick that looked cute from across the brewery. I kept noticing her checking me out and smiling at me, so I walked over to her table and sat down with her and her friends. She wouldn't say much but smiled at everything I said. When I finally got her to say something, I saw that much of her front grill was rotting out. Son of bitch!  I've got to get the hell out of Alabama.


----------



## fufu (Oct 14, 2007)

KelJu said:


> My game needs refinement. I'm getting better, but I usually run out of steam with a chick at about the 30 to 45 minute mark. When the conversation gets stale I usually bail and go talk to somebody else.
> 
> I'm slightly pissed about one chick that looked cute from across the brewery. I kept noticing her checking me out and smiling at me, so I walked over to her table and sat down with her and her friends. She wouldn't say much but smiled at everything I said. *When I finally got her to say something, I saw that much of her front grill was rotting out. Son of bitch!  I've got to get the hell out of Alabama*.



 

I'm sorry!


----------



## NordicNacho (Jan 16, 2008)

to many of these


----------



## danzik17 (Jan 16, 2008)

FishOrCutBait said:


> Colt 45 and two zig zags, baby thats all we neeeeed
> 
> 
> 
> What is a good beer for a "noob" beer drinker?



Honey Brown.  Like it sounds, it's a sweeter beer than most - easier to get used to the taste than with a more bitter beer, at least it was for me.


----------



## danzik17 (Jan 16, 2008)

Kilians, Guiness, Heineken Dark Lager, and the stuff my brother ferments at home - one of the darkest beers I have ever had.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 16, 2008)

Newcastle Brown Ale is delicious also.


----------



## NordicNacho (Jan 16, 2008)

FishOrCutBait said:


> Newcastle Brown Ale is delicious also.




you should try this


----------



## goob (Jan 17, 2008)

"Downtown Brown" !!!!!????  

Hahahahhahahahahah. That's what you get if you slip a cheap ho an extra $20....


----------



## Uthinkso (Jan 17, 2008)

goob said:


> "Downtown Brown" !!!!!????
> 
> Hahahahhahahahahah. That's what you get if you slip a cheap ho an extra $20....



Thats great...


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 17, 2008)

Tried some Blue Moon when down in Florida.... It was ok.  Not a great wheat beer.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 18, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> Tried some Blue Moon when down in Florida.... It was ok.  Not a great wheat beer.



Their Full Moon and Harvest Moon are pretty good.  Almost bought their new Rising Moon last night but bought Leinenkugel's Berry Weiss and Lion Stout instead.  The Berry Weiss didn't taste like beer, you could get really fucked up off it.  It was more like a lighter Lindemann's Framboise.  The Lion Stout was an excellent stout and like 9% alcohol, but the alcohol was subtle, it didn't hammer you like Golden Monkey or the other higher alcohol beers.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 18, 2008)

Dale Mabry said:


> Their Full Moon and Harvest Moon are pretty good.  Almost bought their new Rising Moon last night but bought Leinenkugel's Berry Weiss and Lion Stout instead.  The Berry Weiss didn't taste like beer, you could get really fucked up off it.  It was more like a lighter Lindemann's Framboise.  The Lion Stout was an excellent stout and like 9% alcohol, but the alcohol was subtle, it didn't hammer you like Golden Monkey or the other higher alcohol beers.



K give me a list of your recommended beers?  Something to try.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 18, 2008)

New Stuff I have tried that I like...

*Victory Storm King Stout*-Very good, but not as good as it's 100 rating
*Lion Stout*-Clearly better than Victory's
*Buffalo Bill's Blueberry Oatmeal Stout*-Didn't think I would like it, probably the best of the 3 if you aren't looking for a traditional stout.
*Old Rasputin Imperial Stout*-Slightly edges out Lion as the best traditional stout.
*Blue Moon's Full Moon*-Brewed with a ton of Belgian brown sugar, very tasty.
*Dogfish Head Forte*-Very strong, but very tasty.  I think it's like 18% alcohol but has a good balance of berry/alcohol.  It was $15 for a wine bottle of it, though.
*Otter Creek Raspberry Brown*-Awesome beer, very little raspberry, you only taste it in the after taste a little bit.  Probably won't find this, though, limited quantities.
*Belhaven Scottish Ale*-Fantastic, similar to Sam Adam's Scotch ale, but much better.
*Three Floyd's Alpha King or Pride and Joy*-These 2 beers are awesome, haven't had them in over a year, they stopped distributing it here.  I would rate these two along with Fat Tire as currently my favorite beers, but that's probably because I have no access to them.
*Made Elf (Draft)*-I thought this was ok out of the bottle, but it is awesome on draft.  Have no idea who makes it, but I believe it is a winter warmer.

The *Winter Bourbon Cask Ale* put out by Anheuser-Busch was actually a decent beer for a mass-produced brew, and it is probably very easily found at a beer store.  It has a light vanilla taste and a decent alcohol percentage.

I got domestic/international microbrew of the month from a client for xmas, should have a couple more recommendations after that, Belhaven and Lion came in that 12 pack.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 18, 2008)

It is not fair being under 21.

You try to ask your supplier to get you Buffalo Bill's Blueberry Oatmeal Stout and they look at you like you're asking them for drugs.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 18, 2008)

NordicNacho said:


> you should try this



the name concerns me but Ill give 'er a try, thanks for the recommendation!


ALSO, my work has Killians Red on tap, is it any good?


----------



## NordicNacho (Jan 18, 2008)

Dale Mabry said:


> New Stuff I have tried that I like...
> 
> *Victory Storm King Stout*-Very good, but not as good as it's 100 rating
> *Lion Stout*-Clearly better than Victory's
> ...




Its imperial Stout made in England for the Czars of Russia.  "best traditional stout."

Imperial stout
Imperial stout, also known as "Russian Imperial Stout" or "Imperial Russian Stout," is a strong dark beer or stout that was originally brewed by Thrale's brewery in London, England for export to the court of the Tsar of Russia as "Thrale's Entire Porter".[5] It has a high alcohol content (nine or ten percent is common) intended to preserve it during long trips and to provide a more bracing drink against cold climates. The colour is very dark, almost always opaque black. Imperial stout exhibits enormously powerful malt flavours, hints of dark fruits, and is often quite rich, resembling a chocolate dessert.


Old Rasputin - Imperial Stout

it will put your dick in the dirt


----------



## NordicNacho (Jan 18, 2008)

FishOrCutBait said:


> the name concerns me but Ill give 'er a try, thanks for the recommendation!
> 
> 
> ALSO, my work has Killians Red on tap, is it any good?




no not really

find a bevmo

Beverages & More! - Wine, Spirits, Liquor, Beer, Microbrews, Gourmet, Champagne, Cabernet, Chardonnay, Bordeaux, Scotch, Vodka, Tequila


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 18, 2008)

NordicNacho said:


> no not really
> 
> find a bevmo
> 
> Beverages & More! - Wine, Spirits, Liquor, Beer, Microbrews, Gourmet, Champagne, Cabernet, Chardonnay, Bordeaux, Scotch, Vodka, Tequila



closest one is arizona.

thats a drive for me


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 18, 2008)

NordicNacho said:


> Its imperial Stout made in England for the Czars of Russia.  "best traditional stout."
> 
> Imperial stout
> Imperial stout, also known as "Russian Imperial Stout" or "Imperial Russian Stout," is a strong dark beer or stout that was originally brewed by Thrale's brewery in London, England for export to the court of the Tsar of Russia as "Thrale's Entire Porter".[5] It has a high alcohol content (nine or ten percent is common) intended to preserve it during long trips and to provide a more bracing drink against cold climates. The colour is very dark, almost always opaque black. Imperial stout exhibits enormously powerful malt flavours, hints of dark fruits, and is often quite rich, resembling a chocolate dessert.
> ...



I consider anything under 7% near beer.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 18, 2008)

Dale Mabry said:


> I consider anything under 7% near beer.



LOL

You try any meads?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 18, 2008)

I had a Honey Mead on draft at Magic Hat in VT.  Braggot, I believe the name was.  I loved it and bought a growler.  First one I ever had and it was great.  Why, do you have any recommendations?


----------



## NordicNacho (Feb 27, 2008)

12 dollar sixer






6 will put your dick in the dirt


----------



## tomuchgear (Feb 27, 2008)

try rogue dead guy ale good stuff.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 28, 2008)

NordicNacho said:


> 12 dollar sixer
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Had that not too long ago, pretty good.  The Hibernation ale by Great Divide is a great strong one as well.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Sep 17, 2008)

My new latest favorite beer styles are double IPA's and tripels.

Flying Dog Double Dog Double IPA
Dogfish Head 90 Minute IPA
Stoudt's Double IPA

La Fin du Monde (might be the best beer I've ever had)
Chimay Cinq Cent
Allagash Special Reserve Tripel


I went to a beer festival at Mt Snow a few ago and god damn if I didn't have four of the Allagash tripels...full pints, too.  So freakin good.  

HOORAY BEER!


----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 17, 2008)

I Are Baboon said:


> My new latest favorite beer styles are double IPA's and tripels.
> 
> Flying Dog Double Dog Double IPA
> Dogfish Head 90 Minute IPA
> ...



Allagash is nice, I am a Chimay guy, though.  Of the IPAs, I recently had 2 awesome ones, Stone Ruination IPA and Southern Tier IPA.  You can really taste the hops, but it they are not bitter. Weyerbacher Simcoe IPA is quite awesome as well.


----------



## fufu (Sep 17, 2008)

Anybody like Wachusett? Never tried it myself but I just moved into their brewery's hometown.


----------



## maniclion (Sep 17, 2008)

Personified as a Monkey God, I too was thirsty...


----------



## I Are Baboon (Sep 18, 2008)

Dale Mabry said:


> Allagash is nice, I am a Chimay guy, though.  Of the IPAs, I recently had 2 awesome ones, Stone Ruination IPA and Southern Tier IPA.  You can really taste the hops, but it they are not bitter. Weyerbacher Simcoe IPA is quite awesome as well.


The only one of those I've tried is the Southern Tier.  I've had a lot of IPA's.  My favorites are Harpoon IPA, Great Divide Titan IPA, DFH 60, and Hooker IPA.



fufu said:


> Anybody like Wachusett? Never tried it myself but I just moved into their brewery's hometown.


Well I've only had their IPA and it was on tap, but I remember it being quite good.  And very refreshing after a four hour mountain bike ride.


----------



## Witchblade (Sep 18, 2008)

Alcohol - good or bad?

Interesting article. It romanticizes alcohol a bit IMO.


----------



## Witmaster (Sep 18, 2008)




----------



## Witchblade (Sep 18, 2008)




----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 18, 2008)




----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 18, 2008)

I Are Baboon said:


> The only one of those I've tried is the Southern Tier.  I've had a lot of IPA's.  My favorites are Harpoon IPA, Great Divide Titan IPA, DFH 60, and Hooker IPA.
> 
> 
> Well I've only had their IPA and it was on tap, but I remember it being quite good.  And very refreshing after a four hour mountain bike ride.



If you get a chance, Ruination is the IPA to go with.  Three Floyds makes an Alpha King that is awesome too, but I don't believe they are distributing outside of their home state anymore.

I have had the Wachusset's Blueberry, not very good, imo, but most fruit beers aren't outside of lambics.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Sep 18, 2008)

Dale Mabry said:


> If you get a chance, Ruination is the IPA to go with.  Three Floyds makes an Alpha King that is awesome too, but I don't believe they are distributing outside of their home state anymore.
> 
> I have had the Wachusset's Blueberry, not very good, imo, but most fruit beers aren't outside of lambics.



I am not a big fan of fruit beers at all.  And I definitely don't like pumpkin beers.


----------



## ZECH (Sep 18, 2008)

I Are Baboon said:


> And I definitely don't like pumpkin beers.



I really don't care for them either.


----------



## DaMayor (Sep 18, 2008)

I Are Baboon said:


> I am not a big fan of *fruit beers *at all.  And I definitely don't like pumpkin beers.



That (fruit beer) sounds down right disgusting....if not a tad ghey.


Tomorrow night, we're doing a Beef and Guinness stew.....anybody care to bet how much Guinness makes it into the pot?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 18, 2008)

I Are Baboon said:


> I am not a big fan of fruit beers at all.  And I definitely don't like pumpkin beers.



Have you had Lindeman's Frambiose?  That stuff is nice, but not really like beer.


----------



## DaMayor (Sep 18, 2008)

Dale Mabry said:


> Have you had Lindeman's Frambiose?  That stuff is nice, but not really like beer.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Sep 18, 2008)

Dale Mabry said:


> Have you had Lindeman's Frambiose?  That stuff is nice, but not really like beer.



I have not tried that.  I'll try just about any beer though.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 8, 2008)

Picked up some Harpoon double IPA today...a brand new offering from Harpoon as part of their Leviathian series.  

Can't wait to try this.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 8, 2008)

In Quebec City Right now..... had some Cheval Blanche.... ok Wheat Beer.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 8, 2008)

I just picked up Voodoo Vator and some Long Trail Hibernator for pizza night tonight.  Can't wait.


----------



## ZECH (Oct 8, 2008)

I've got an American Pale Ale homebrewing right now. I will probably get it bottled sometime this weekend. Smells heavenly!


----------



## IronAddict (Oct 8, 2008)

Yeah I love to sample new beers all the time. If, i see 1 I haven't tried yet I'll buy it. You guy's have posted beers I haven't even heard of. Guess I'll have to do a little more drinkin. Just tried Blond Bombshell, it was pretty damn good! Now when I go into some of these micro breweries, and say, " I'll have a blond". The waitresses always acts surprised. I get a kick out of it everytime.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 9, 2008)

dg806 said:


> I've got an American Pale Ale homebrewing right now. I will probably get it bottled sometime this weekend. Smells heavenly!



Homebrew is nice.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 9, 2008)

A friend of mine gave me a Mr Beer kit.  It's like the EZ bake oven of homebrewing.  But since it was a gift I decided to try it.

Batch one (pale ale) was absolute swill that I had to dump.  Batch two (an Oktoberfest) will be ready to drink this weekend.  After the utter failure that was batch one, I'm not holding my breath on batch two.


----------



## ZECH (Oct 9, 2008)

Phil, try this is you want to make some. This is a shop in Charlotte where I get my supplies. The guy has been around beer and wine making for years and knows his stuff. 
Alternative Beverage, homebrew beer making and winemaking


----------



## ZECH (Oct 9, 2008)

Some of my beer that I have made, has been better than many bought beers. I usually make beers such as Pale ales, brown ales and octoberfests. Can't beat them. I recently found some that I made in 93/94 stuck away in my bar in my basement when I moved in and forgot about. That beer was the smoothest I have ever tasted.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 9, 2008)

dg806 said:


> Phil, try this is you want to make some. This is a shop in Charlotte where I get my supplies. The guy has been around beer and wine making for years and knows his stuff.
> Alternative Beverage, homebrew beer making and winemaking



I was debating stepping up to a real homebrew kit if the little Mr Beer experiment went well.  From what I've seen, a decent starter kit will run about $100, and one batch will be twice the size and less expensive than a Mr Beer batch.  I'll see how the rest of my beer turns out before deciding.  So far...

Pale Ale:  Failure
Oktoberfest:  Just about ready to drink
Espresso Stout:  Conditioning, will be ready in two weeks
Tripel:  Fermenting, will be ready in May (six month lager time)
Cranberry Maibock:  On deck.


----------



## ZECH (Oct 10, 2008)

Yeah a good two stage kit with glass carboys and such will run about $150. But WELL worth it. Makes 5 gallons. That is quite a lot.


----------



## maniclion (Oct 10, 2008)

Anybody tried the Pizza Flavored beer yet?


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 15, 2009)

Had some Great Lakes Dortmunder Gold while in Cleveland on the weekend.... it was pretty good.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 15, 2009)

I went to a baseball game in Cleveland last year and had a few Great Lakes beers.  They make some good stuff.  

I had a bottle of Brooklyn Local 1 the other day.  Damn is that good.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 15, 2009)

Some more Flavours to add.

Local Micro Brew 20 mins from home

Grand River Brewing

Plowmans Ale-  Good stuff, little light on the alcohol content. 
Ploegers Vlaams Rood - this and the Jubilation were quite tasty.
Jubilation Spiced Ale 2008
Russian Gun Imperial Stout- Was ok. wouldn't be a regular, but would drink it again.


----------



## maniclion (Jun 15, 2009)

I think I'm gonna get a case of St. Pauli and a bottle of Jack for tonight....I need to sterilize my brain, it's been a while since my last thorough brainwashdown....

Or maybe I'll drop by the Beer Store and see if they have some bottles with little pink elephants, cause DT would be a nice cleaning solvent....


----------

